# Parking P3 at Faro Airport



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All. I've previously booked my car into the P3 long stay parking at Faro but can't seem to do it now. It's only giving me the option of P1 and P2. I do prefer to pay up-front then know how much it costs but assume that now we just have to arrive and park then pay when we return. Can any of you confirm for me please. Thanks in advance. Liz


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe it's fully booked for all or part of your dates. Have you tried completely different dates to test the website etc?


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

I just tried some random dates at the end of April and it gave me the P3 option ok.

However, I had a similar problem when trying to book P3 last Christmas time.
In mid December it wouldn’t provide the option for P3 selection then either.

I think maybe they do this deliberately at peak periods. 
Why? Well, the online booking cost is €5/day but if you just turn up it is €11/day!
So approaching busy periods they can boost revenue by disabling the online P3 selection.

Are you trying to book in the busy Easter period perhaps ?
I guess you might be able to get around this by booking well in advance for peak periods - which alas is not a solution for you.
All I can suggest is try to book with Park & Fly, who are offsite (about 8mins away) - I used them at Christmas and they were very good.


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for that. That's just what I needed to know. My husband's flying out on his own and I don't want him having any problems. I'll book with Park and Fly as you suggest. Hope it's not too complicated for him!


----------

